# Do I Creep You Out?



## Tango (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay, I've been in the fandom for a little while (both as an outside observer and as an actual furry). I have seen some of the worst (Thank you for the links by the way. You know who you are).

I was wondering: What creeps you out the most about the furry fandom? I mean hair on the back of your neck standing up creepy.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2011)

The people that ask for nude pics of other users.
The people that post nude pics of themselves.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 26, 2011)

People who hit on me when I make it very clear that I'm not mentally stable


----------



## KittyMoo (Feb 26, 2011)

those rare few furs that openly talk about having sex with animals.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 26, 2011)

Some of the comments people make on pictures on the main site. Fuckin weird shit man.


----------



## Enwon (Feb 26, 2011)

I get creeped out by anybody over 30 in chatrooms full of mostly 15-20 year olds.  Also, anyone who is overly horny or intent on finding my personal information is creepy.  Also zoos and pedos.  It takes a bit to creep me out.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 26, 2011)

Me.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 26, 2011)

That explains your avatar.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 26, 2011)

Recently, I saw some poor quality photos (blurry and dark) in dirty, dungeon-like environments. That seemed creepy to me.
It just seemed fitting to imagery from gritty slashers I've seen.
Looked really grungy and filthy.. that's creepy to me.

But there are obvious extremes. Beyond that sort of stuff, not much really.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 26, 2011)

The people who message me constantly after I posted in their intro thread- super uber creepy OMGZ WERE TOTALLY FRIENDZ kind.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 26, 2011)

Can you go back to how you were posting last week? 

I liked that better than you trying to be creepy.


----------



## Sam-E Jo (Feb 26, 2011)

KittyMoo said:


> those rare few furs that openly talk about having sex with animals.


 
Yeah I agree with this one, thats just wrong.


----------



## Alstor (Feb 26, 2011)

This might apply to the whole internet, but I get creeped out by the people that are in their late 20s to late 30s that have the grammar intellect of an eleven year old with his or her first computer. It's just saddening.


----------



## Willow (Feb 26, 2011)

Sometimes I creep myself out. 

Fetish furs creep me out. And by fetish furs I mean those that have stuff about their fetish plastered all over their FA page. 

And this one isn't so much creepy as it is facepalm inducing, but furries who want to see an adult version of EVERY PICTURE.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 26, 2011)

Willow said:


> Sometimes I creep myself out.
> 
> Fetish furs creep me out.


 Are you trying to tell us something, little girl?


----------



## Willow (Feb 26, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Are you trying to tell us something, little girl?


 I dunno, am I?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2011)

Sam-E Jo said:


> Yeah I agree with this one, thats just wrong.


 Your avatar certainly creeps me out.


----------



## Sam-E Jo (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Your avatar certainly creeps me out.


 Along with Willow's. 


Willow said:


> I dunno, am I?


 If I knew that, would I be asking you the god damned question, woman?


----------



## Nylak (Feb 26, 2011)

The people who are way too into cub porn, and those who actually admit to pedophilia, especially those acting on it in their daily lives.  Pretty much my only creeped-out button left. 

There are plenty of things that gross me out, but not _creep_ me out.


----------



## Machine (Feb 26, 2011)

Everything creeps me out.


----------



## Alstor (Feb 26, 2011)

Also, perfect for this thread.

[yt]r_U377vst5o[/yt]

EDIT: Wait. Tango kind of beaten me to it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 26, 2011)

Moth said:


> Everything creeps me out.


 
Oh murr... Hello there....


----------



## Machine (Feb 26, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Oh murr... Hello there....


Hot.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2011)

Something that really creeps me out and makes me uncomfortable are the furries that advertise their fetishes to everyone. I've seen people who do it here (but I'm not listing names) and it really creeps me out and makes me wonder if they really think it's acceptable to do that.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Something that really creeps me out and makes me uncomfortable are the furries that advertise their fetishes to everyone. I've seen people who do it here (but I'm not listing names) and it really creeps me out and makes me wonder if they really think it's acceptable to do that.


 This is hilarious seeing as it's coming from someone where literally half his posts involve talking about sucking dicks.


----------



## Machine (Feb 26, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> This is hilarious seeing as it's coming from someone where literally half his posts involve talking about sucking dicks.


Oh murr.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Something that really creeps me out and makes me uncomfortable are the furries that advertise their fetishes to everyone. I've seen people who do it here (but I'm not listing names) and it really creeps me out and makes me wonder if they really think it's acceptable to do that.


 
Don't you want to play foot paw wrestling? After that we can practice a little vore or I can put you in a little diaper and punish you like the bad fox you are. 

Ouch my soul hurts now. I am going to go die now.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> This is hilarious seeing as it's coming from someone where literally half his posts involve talking about sucking dicks.


 Oh come on jash you know what I meant. >=[

I'll suck your dick for $5


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 26, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Don't you want to play foot paw wrestling? After that we can practice a little vore or I can put you in a little diaper and punish you like the bad fox you are.


 Somebody needs to push you down some stairs and save your baby a life of misery with that as a parent. :V



Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh come on jash you know what I meant. >=[
> 
> I'll suck your dick for $5


 You'd have to pay ME for me to even let you get anywhere close to my dick.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Somebody needs to push you down some stairs and save your baby a life of misery with that as a parent. :V
> 
> 
> You'd have to pay ME for me to even let you get anywhere close to my dick.


 That's harsh man. ;_;


----------



## Browder (Feb 26, 2011)

Apparently I just went up one on the creep 'o meter.

Joy.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2011)

no you dont
do i creep you out


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> no you dont
> do i creep you out


 
THe only thing about you that creeps me out is the picture of your cat- its face seem so uncat like- EVIL CREEPER KITTY!


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> THe only thing about you that creeps me out is the picture of your cat- its face seem so uncat like- EVIL CREEPER KITTY!


 
i have many cat pics
http://img694.imageshack.us/f/eyes2wi.jpg/

these are the evilest
http://img696.imageshack.us/i/smokeyjoed.jpg/
http://img37.imageshack.us/i/wannafighty.jpg/


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i have many cat pics
> http://img694.imageshack.us/f/eyes2wi.jpg/
> 
> these are the evilest
> ...


 THEY'RE SO PRECIOUS!!! <333


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> THEY'RE SO PRECIOUS!!! <333


 thank you
i gave birth to them you know
http://img204.imageshack.us/i/crate2.jpg/


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> thank you
> i gave birth to them you know
> http://img204.imageshack.us/i/crate2.jpg/


 why are they in a cage? D:


----------



## Nylak (Feb 26, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> why are they in a cage? D:



So he can do things to them and they can't get away.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> why are they in a cage? D:


 It's a big metal dog crate with blankets and pillows inside. That way they can be outside yet not get in any of the dangers of an outside cat.
I always sit outside with them [see the blue blanket & coffee mug on the stairs] while they're out there, and they're only out there when it's warm and nice


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 26, 2011)

> Something that really creeps me out and makes me uncomfortable are the furries that advertise their fetishes to everyone. I've seen people who do it here (but I'm not listing names) and it really creeps me out and makes me wonder if they really think it's acceptable to do that.


:3


----------



## Mint (Feb 26, 2011)

Honestly, nothing really CREEPS me out so much as disgusts me.
Especially most of the fetishes. :c


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Feb 26, 2011)

Erm, I think I creep out about 99% of the users on this site.  Does that count OP?

As for what creeps me out, my top 3 are.

1. The idea of waking up buried alive
2. People who are all touchy feely OMG HAI, WANNA HUG, the first time we meet. 
3. Rapists, Pedofiles (Pedobear excluded), and Clowns.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 26, 2011)

I think I might creep others out, but nothing really creeps me out.

I do like to keep creepers out. I dont like craters in my house.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 26, 2011)

I have seen nothing here on this site in particular that creeps me out. Sure you get the occasional "weird" post here and there but nothing that fit's the category of "creepy".


----------



## Trance (Feb 26, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Erm, I think I creep out about 99% of the users on this site.


You don't creep me out, you just annoy me shitless.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2011)

Trance said:


> You don't creep me out, you just annoy me shitless.


 He did something in a skype chat room that creeps me out but I won't say exactly what on here to avoid dramaz.


----------



## Trance (Feb 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He did something in a skype chat room that creeps me out but I won't say exactly what on here to avoid dramaz.


 
THE DRAMA SUSTAINS ME.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He did something in a skype chat room that creeps me out but I won't say exactly what on here to avoid dramaz.


 ^Posted his dick. 

Just like that one faggot that used to come here all the time that I forget his name. 

He had a massively homosexual 'sona. But I haven't seen him post much recently.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 26, 2011)

Enwon said:


> I get creeped out by anybody over 30 in chatrooms full of mostly 15-20 year olds.  Also, anyone who is overly horny or intent on finding my personal information is creepy.  Also zoos and pedos.  It takes a bit to creep me out.


 
I guess that means we can never be friends. -.-


----------



## Trance (Feb 26, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Posted his dick.


à² _à²


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 26, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Just like that one faggot that used to come here all the time that I forget his name.
> 
> He had a massively homosexual 'sona. But I haven't seen him post much recently.


 
Foxy Boy? If not, could you narrow it the fuck down some?
It's hard to describe what exactly creeps me out. It's not any one thing, but a combination of them, and honestly I'm not sure I even know them all, but when they're together in the right amounts my instincts kick in and I feel like it'd be worth it to go to jail killing the person for whatever they're going to do in the future. I've been right a few times too, btw...


----------



## ArmedSargent117 (Feb 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> The people who message me constantly after I posted in their intro thread- super uber creepy OMGZ WERE TOTALLY FRIENDZ kind.


 
You're not talkin about me are you?
Also, I try not to be creepy (and by me stating that, I just realized how fu**ing creepy that could sound ;_; )


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2011)

YES

well, sorta


----------



## Octa (Feb 27, 2011)

Those that creep me out are simply the ones that can't keep private matters in private places. It is one of those, "Listen, I know your gay, but even a straight man doesn't playfully smack a girls ass while walking through a cafeteria of 300 people." kinda thing. Speaking IRL of course. Online, just don't post pictures of your private parts ya creepy creepy, probably lonely person.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 27, 2011)

I think it's creepy how gay people assume I'm gay and I want to have sex with them.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 27, 2011)

the skin tight leotard suits... Being stuck in elevator with these people... And then having them touch you by accident... I hope it was by accident >.<


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Foxy Boy? If not, could you narrow it the fuck down some?


 No, not him. 

Fuuuck. 

Edit: It was "Tao".


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Feb 27, 2011)

One thing that creeps me out are dudes that wear tight pants that look like they are borrowing them from their girlfriend >_>


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Feb 27, 2011)

Creeps me out or doesnt like to be close to me?? overly feminine men...aka most of japan xD
Feels strange? yes, overly sexual ppl who talk all day about sex and say they got a dildo because they were bored to a person they barely know...


----------



## Octa (Feb 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> the skin tight leotard suits... Being stuck in elevator with these people... And then having them touch you by accident... I hope it was by accident >.<


 ewwww, now that you mention it those are quite creepy. Nothing about those things are any of the ideals of a fursuit in my mind.


----------



## Zoltea (Feb 27, 2011)

This. Might be NSFW, can't say for sure, but it's creepy as heck. (Related in that it's creepy. I hope it isn't related to the fandom in any way.)
People I don't know that try to hit on me.
Cyber sex.
These odd fetishes that I've never heard about until coming here.


----------



## maria-mar (Feb 27, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Me.



Yeah, RayO x)

And those guys that comment "eww vagina" on pics.


----------



## Tao (Feb 27, 2011)

Guys (and girls) that try and get with me even though they know I'm married


----------



## maria-mar (Feb 27, 2011)

Zoltea said:


> This. Might be NSFW, can't say for sure, but it's creepy as heck.


 
Gosh, whatever that is, it IS creepier than anything said before!!!


----------



## Octa (Feb 27, 2011)

maria-mar said:


> Gosh, whatever that is, it IS creepier than anything said before!!!


 I was under the impression that this thread was about things that creep you out in the fandom. I hope to holy hell that thing has nothing to do with the fandom.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 27, 2011)

OP, you haven't started to creep me out until recently. Other than that, I think you're a pretty damn cool guy.

Also, in general, what creeps me out about the furry fandom is the shit people are actually into. :|


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh, hey, Tao. I guess you are still alive.


----------



## Tao (Feb 27, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Oh, hey, Tao. I guess you are still alive.


 
ayup


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Feb 27, 2011)

maria-mar said:


> Yeah, RayO x)
> 
> And those guys that comment "eww vagina" on pics.


 Well if the person is gay its understandable xD and since many furries are its to be expected


----------



## Xenke (Feb 27, 2011)

maria-mar said:


> whatever that is


 
vagina pad with tampon nunchucks.


----------



## Octa (Feb 27, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Well if the person is gay its understandable xD and since many furries are its to be expected


 I don't think those comments are so much creepy as they are annoying. I get it, your gay.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 27, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Well if the person is gay its understandable xD and since many furries are its to be expected


 
Even if they're gay its not understandable. I mean, it is understandable that they have that opinion, but in general it's something you can see by the icon. Even *if* they didnt expect it and see the full size image... the back button VS the rude comment thing. Posting the comment will keep it on their screen and in front of their eyes longer.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Feb 27, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Even if they're gay its not understandable. I mean, it is understandable that they have that opinion, but in general it's something you can see by the icon. Even *if* they didnt expect it and see the full size image... the back button VS the rude comment thing. Posting the comment will keep it on their screen and in front of their eyes longer.


Well u want to tell me that people dont do or post pointless illogical things to teh interwebz?
It may not be understandable a lot, but for some ppl it surely applies since they have nothing better to do that post everywhere xD


----------



## jeff (Feb 27, 2011)

how reactionary everyone is
also memes


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Feb 27, 2011)

Shartblaster said:


> how reactionary everyone is
> also memes


 both exist everywhere on teh interwebz


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

Bad syntax

and nothing else~


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Bad syntax
> 
> and nothing else~


 This also exist everywhere on teh interwebz

I am awesome forum nazi xD


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 27, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> I am awesome forum nazi xD


 
those also exist everywhere on teh interwebz :3


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Feb 27, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> those also exist everywhere on teh interwebz :3


 Touche xD


----------



## Thaily (Feb 27, 2011)

* People who introduce themselves with their genitalia; either by sending unsolicited photos/drawings thereof or by going "Hi I'm X and I have a 12" clitcock!" (Followed by a "BAAAW, I M leaving teh fandumb 4EVAH!" when I told them it was a TMI)
* Inappropriate roleplay, in comments or via IM; *scritch*ing and *lick*ing people who didn't ask for it.
* People who take the time to tell me they masturbated to my art; I get that people do, I just don't need to hear about it.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 27, 2011)

anyone else creeped out by how little of a life a large segment of this fandom must have to actually troll this forum?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Feb 27, 2011)

RayO and Gatode creep me out in the most fantastic way, murr.


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2011)

Shartblaster said:


> how reactionary everyone is
> also memes



I temporarily go off topic to say that your avie is dancing to 'Complications' by Deadmau5 right now.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 27, 2011)

What creeps me out a bit is the kind of people who try _really_ hard to be friends. Sure they may be really lonely and need someone to talk to but you don't need to make some huge scene all over it, I haven't done that and I never will. Really, if you wanna be friends with me, don't just tell me that and leave it there, just start a conversation topic up at least!


----------



## maria-mar (Feb 27, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Well if the person is gay its understandable xD and since many furries are its to be expected


 
Uh, no. I have gay friends irl and when we go out together then don't point at me and say "female, uhhhh!" 
I mean, different choices don't mean being mean.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Feb 27, 2011)

K guys, I only posted my dick once, and thats because Slyck said he wanted to see it...back when I was naive and stupid enough to believe him.  I've grown up, get over it.

Also some more things that creep me out.  

1. People who don't take no for an answer when asking things, e.g cigarettes, change, ect
2. Spiders
3. This site about 80% of the time


----------



## Tango (Feb 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> the skin tight leotard suits... Being stuck in elevator with these people... And then having them touch you by accident... I hope it was by accident >.<


 
It wasn't. I assure you it wasn't.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 27, 2011)

The ten year old girl furs with sparkle wolf bullshit fursonas who always whine about "teh m33n trollz" who don't understand the fandom.

That, and inflation. o_e


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 27, 2011)

completely disgusting art creeps me out. (loads of gore or anything like that)


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 27, 2011)

FoxPhantom said:


> completely disgusting art creeps me out. (loads of gore or anything like that)


 
Like snuff or just regular gore?


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 27, 2011)

The /ah/ section on fchan that shit is weird. Especially the amputee thread.
* shudders


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Like snuff or just regular gore?





Mr Meatballs said:


> The /ah/ section on fchan that shit is weird. Especially the amputee thread.
> * shudders


 <3

I creep loads of people out. But if it bothers them, I'll stop.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 27, 2011)

The huge amount of weird fetishes that would otherwise be humorous in a fictional comedy.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

People who post their bondage suits on FA. That creeps me out- that has to be against AUP right?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 27, 2011)

Thaily said:


> Inappropriate roleplay, in comments or via IM; *scritch*ing and *lick*ing people who didn't ask for it.


Pretty much this. I don't do these things with 99% of people. It creeps me out so much and is the fastest way to get blocked.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 27, 2011)

Creepy old guys who incessantly hit on you even after you told them you're taken and not interested...


----------



## Pine (Feb 27, 2011)

furries


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 27, 2011)

Those who give unsolicited scritches in real life.
I went to a fur party several weeks ago where several strangers that showed up there decided it would be appropriate to strip down and talk about sex for the rest of the evening. Thank god nobody actually started fucking - I don't know what I would have done if an orgy suddenly occurred. I can't really complain because it was their party and I was just a newcomer, but still that was really creepy. One of them was a woman! >.< Another one of them was in his '50's! DX Hey, I'm all for people doing what they want in their own homes, but it would have been nice if they had been a little more considerate that I was there! I mean for fucksakes is that how people in the fandom make a first impression?! No wonder everyone trolls us!
The people who were there might end up reading this, if they do I just want you to know that I don't hold it against you. I was merely mildly offended that night, it wasn't any one person in particular.
>_<

Fuckin Furries.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> [stuff] One of them was a woman! >.<


 
What? Women can't be sexual deviants too? I know more women willing to spread their legs than guys willing to get their dick wet with complete strangers. It shouldn't be so shocking.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 27, 2011)

Grycho said:


> The ten year old girl furs with sparkle wolf bullshit fursonas who always whine about "teh m33n trollz" who don't understand the fandom.
> 
> That, and inflation. o_e


 
I'm a 31 year old guy and I've been wanting to make a SPAAAARKLEFOXX!!11ONE! character. Is that more, or less creepy?

(for lulz only of course. Give me at least _some_ credit and benefit of the doubt...)


----------



## Xegras (Feb 27, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Creepy old guys who incessantly hit on you even after you told them you're taken and not interested...


 
So you come here often?...



dinosaurdammit said:


> What? Women can't be sexual deviants too? I know more women willing to spread their legs than guys willing to get their dick wet with complete strangers. It shouldn't be so shocking.


 
Ha-ha, don't think I've ever seen a woman take offense to this.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Ha-ha, don't think I've ever seen a woman take offense to this.


 
"WELL, WOMEN ARE ALLOWED TO BE WHORES"
^That's what I heard in my mind

which is hilarious


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 27, 2011)

People who take the fandom too seriously, sonic oc's, fetishists, otherkin, furry pride, and people who advertise their furriness in public (stop it), creep the shit out of me. This is why I haven't met other furries. I try to stay away because many seem to fit in one of these categories. I really hope I can find a furry that isn't in one of these categories.


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 27, 2011)

Furries who are ALWAYS under sexual excitement and never shut up about their sex lives, fetishes and whatnot, and on every site, they have a picture of their fursonas in a "spicy" pose whilst taking the fandom way TOO seriously.

_Anyone_, actually. I mean, come on! D:


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd say the masses of hairy manchildren and mentally disturbed individuals who without questioning, should be locked up in a retro-style asylum. 
Bonus points if said manchild sports a mustache and sausage fingers, that is enough for me to creep out, and it's all the proof I need to send in an airstrike of purifying napalm.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

Did anyone mention GIMPS yet? Those are creepy and should be hunted down.


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Did anyone mention GIMPS yet? Those are creepy and should be hunted down.


 
I think that goes along with fursuits. You can see people wearing partial/complete GIMP suits alone or over their costumes at conventions these days.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

Kalimba said:


> I think that goes along with fursuits. You can see people wearing partial/complete GIMP suits alone or over their costumes at conventions these days.


 
Gimps are NOT fursuits and to describe them as one is insulting to furries!


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Gimps are NOT fursuits and to describe them as one is insulting to furries!


 He's not saying that they are. 

He's saying people wore gimp suits OVER their fursuits.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> He's not saying that they are.
> 
> He's saying people wore gimp suits OVER their fursuits.


 
That is disturbing and wrong.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> That is disturbing and wrong.


 Yes, but not as bad as the spandex skin tight suits in public, with genitals clearly visible through the spandex.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 27, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Yes, but not as bad as the spandex skin tight suits in public, with genitals clearly visible through the spandex.


 
We talking Comic-con or a Fur con here? :V


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

Xegras said:


> We talking Comic-con or a Fur con here?


 Anthrocon.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Yes, but not as bad as the spandex skin tight suits in public, with genitals clearly visible through the spandex.


 
Creepy thought for you to all chew- my neighbor has a green gimp suit. He is like 300 + pounds, he walks around in his apartment [on ground level] with his windows open wide in it. He even waves when you walk by.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Creepy thought for you to all chew- my neighbor has a green gimp suit. He is like 300 + pounds, he walks around in his apartment [on ground level] with his windows open wide in it. He even waves when you walk by.


 
Please tell me you guys aren't living in base housing.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Please tell me you guys aren't living in base housing.


 
Nope- they want to give us homes with lead paint and asbestos rather than the newer homes without. I am 8 months pregnant and told them to go fuck themselves.


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 27, 2011)

Won't somebody please think of the children? D:


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

Kalimba said:


> Won't somebody please think of the children? D:


 
That can be thought of in so many ways it should be a sin.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Nope- they want to give us homes with lead paint and asbestos rather than the newer homes without. I am 8 months pregnant and told them to go fuck themselves.



Upside: Child is healthy

Downside: Your child will forever fear the GIMP man downstairs


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 27, 2011)

People who say they have an "inner animal" or say that they're an animal in a human body. Also babyfurs.


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 27, 2011)

"Look, if you don't eat your vegetables the Gimpman will come for you at night"

It can be thought of in many ways too!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Upside: Child is healthy
> 
> Downside: Your child will forever fear the GIMP man downstairs


 
Sad thing is he is not downstairs... we share a common wall- our bedroom wall Q_Q


----------



## Xegras (Feb 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Sad thing is he is not downstairs... we share a common wall- our bedroom wall Q_Q


 
"Honey he is chaining himself to the bed again"
_ "I'll turn the volume up on the T.V." _


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

Xegras said:


> "Honey he is chaining himself to the bed again"
> _ "I'll turn the volume up on the T.V." _


 
The people above us like to gut moose alive as foreplay. We are surrounded by creepers.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> The people above us like to gut moose alive as foreplay. We are surrounded by creepers.


_How do you know_


----------



## Qoph (Feb 27, 2011)

The people that say they're 20+ years old but draw like a 5 year old.  I mean, I'm shit at art, but I can at least make stuff look decent if I try.  It just says "adult with the mind of a child" to me and that's kinda creepy.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> _How do you know_


 
It sounds like it about every few nights. The distressed call of a wounded bull followed by bed banging against a wall.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 27, 2011)

Qoph said:


> The people that say they're 20+ years old but draw like a 5 year old. I mean, I'm shit at art, but I can at least make stuff look decent if I try. It just says "adult with the mind of a child" to me and that's kinda creepy.



I think you mean the *artists* that draw like a 5-year-old, I certainly can't draw. I know if I did try it would look like it was done by a 3-year-old.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> It sounds like it about every few nights. The distressed call of a wounded bull followed by bed banging against a wall.


 
Spy on your neighbors and find out the TRUTH

Big brother will commend you


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Spy on your neighbors and find out the TRUTH
> 
> Big brother will commend you


 
I don't want to know, I just assume and live happily along in my world of ignorance.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Spy on your neighbors and find out the TRUTH
> 
> Big brother will commend you


 
Until she watches them and her eyes fall out.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah I'm talking about the people that post tons of scribbles on FA and get whiteknighted by everyone.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

Qoph said:


> Yeah I'm talking about the people that post tons of scribbles on FA and get whiteknighted by everyone.


 
What is creepy over that- the people who have horrid stick anthro drawings who draw porn and it is decent enough people can wank to it.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 27, 2011)

Qoph said:


> Yeah I'm talking about the people that post tons of scribbles on FA and get whiteknighted by everyone.


 
Hey man, what did huskydingo ever do to you? >:[

He is the best and ur just a trol.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 27, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> People who say they have an "inner animal" or say that they're an animal in a human body. Also babyfurs.


 
Humans are an animal species. chew on that one for a bit :3

Also... philosiraptor moment; if a furry couple has a baby. Would that be a babyfur or just a fur baby..?


----------



## Xegras (Feb 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> What is creepy over that- the people who have horrid stick anthro drawings who draw porn and it is decent enough people can wank to it.


 
DD

ANYTHING and I mean ANYTHING can be wanked to.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Feb 27, 2011)

maria-mar said:


> Uh, no. I have gay friends irl and when we go out together then don't point at me and say "female, uhhhh!"
> I mean, different choices don't mean being mean.


 Internet+bored+% of humans=does
xD


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

Xegras said:


> DD
> 
> ANYTHING and I mean ANYTHING can be wanked to.


 
This is rule 34 and I hate this rule. There is a fetish for being covered head to toe in wool and rubbing up against another person- creepy? BEYOND.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Internet+bored+% of humans=does
> xD



I'm not the best at math, so I could totally be wrong here, don't take my word for gospel

but there seems to be a flaw in your equation. Not to come off as vindictive or such (it really is quite minor), but your grammar seems to be lacking in the extreme such that it detracts meaning from your statement


----------



## Xegras (Feb 27, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Humans are an animal species. chew on that one for a bit :3
> 
> Also... philosiraptor moment; if a furry couple has a baby. Would that be a babyfur or just a fur baby..?


 
Only if someone faps to said baby.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Only if someone faps to said baby.


 
Better question- if one parent is a furry and the other is sane what does that make the child?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Better question- if one parent is a furry and the other is sane what does that make the child?



Didn't you know? The furry gene is dominant :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Didn't you know? The furry gene is dominant :V


 
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF- our child is a lost cause then.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Better question- if one parent is a furry and the other is sane what does that make the child?


 Fucked.


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> This is rule 34 and I hate this rule. There is a fetish for being covered head to toe in wool and rubbing up against another person- creepy? BEYOND.


 
Not as creepy as getting off to japanese girls writhing and struggiling for oxygen whilst being vacuum sealed in a plastic bag to asphyxiation.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF- our child is a lost cause then.


 
If you put your baby in a fursuit I am so calling child protective services. D:


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF- our *child* is a lost cause then.


 
You mean cub :3


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 27, 2011)

Xegras said:


> If you put your baby in a fursuit I am so calling child protective services. D:


 
Try explaining _that_ on the phone à² _à²


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> You mean cub :3


 
I do feel a little creeped out by the kind of folk who like to link human things to animals as much as possible.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 27, 2011)

what creeps me out is people who wear diapers and are open about it


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 27, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> The /ah/ section on fchan that shit is weird. Especially the amputee thread.
> * shudders


 
But you gotta admit, the ungodly sized dick threads are pretty hot.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 27, 2011)

Grycho said:


> But you gotta admit, the ungodly sized dick threads are pretty hot.


 
no thats disgusting ads fuck too. i'd choose amputees over megacocks.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 27, 2011)

Clayton said:


> no thats disgusting ads fuck too. i'd choose amputees over megacocks.


 
You faggot. :V


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't like megacocks either. Does that make me a faggot too or do I have to like amputees to be a faggot too?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 27, 2011)

Grycho said:


> You faggot. :V


 
says the dude with marty as his avatar
harharhar


----------



## Octa (Feb 27, 2011)

Clayton said:


> what creeps me out is people who wear diapers and are open about it


 Those with a condition in which it is necessary are excusable in there necessity granted they are quite about it or are forced to explain themselves on buisness trips. But, you gotta be some kinda overly confident sicko to parade around your man-diaper like everyday is a baby-fur pride day or something.


----------



## Zoltea (Feb 27, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> <stuff here>. But, you gotta be some kinda overly confident sicko to parade around your man-diaper like everyday is a baby-fur pride day or something.


 
If someone did this, for one they'd likely get negative media attention. Secondly, if they came whining about being made fun of afterward, they deserve no pity.

Also, I think babyfur/cub fetishes creep me out a bit more because it's also, y'know, pedophilia.


----------



## Octa (Feb 27, 2011)

Zoltea said:


> If someone did this, for one they'd likely get negative media attention. Secondly, if they came whining about being made fun of afterward, they deserve no pity.
> 
> Also, I think babyfur/cub fetishes creep me out a bit more because it's also, y'know, pedophilia.



A very special kind of pedophilia...


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 27, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> Those with a condition in which it is necessary are excusable in there necessity granted they are quite about it or are forced to explain themselves on buisness trips. But, you gotta be some kinda overly confident sicko to parade around your man-diaper like everyday is a baby-fur pride day or something.


 
Nononono
the elderly and people with medical issues are fine but people who wear them because of some fucking disgusting shit fetish i hate


----------



## Xegras (Feb 27, 2011)

Clayton creeps me out.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 27, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Clayton creeps me out.


 
thats mean  
*a tear falls down my face*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

Dogs can creep me out sometimes- they can be so damn sneaky and so big at the same time.


----------



## Rouz (Feb 27, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Nononono
> the elderly and people with medical issues are fine but people who wear them because of some fucking disgusting shit fetish i hate


Well, aren't we just talking about people who are proud of this odd fetish? I don't think the elderly qualify because they usually are not proud of the fact they lost control of their body and are forced to wear a diaper.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Feb 27, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Well, aren't we just talking about people who are proud of this odd fetish? I don't think the elderly qualify because they usually are not proud of the fact they lost control of their body and are forced to wear a diaper.


 
Honestly, I don't knmow ANY elderly that wear diapers.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Back on topic,
Turn on your mature filter, if already off.
Find the first incredibly innocent looking artist.
Turn off the mature filter.
Use history in web browser to go back there.
Order brain bleach.


Based on a true story.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 27, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Well, aren't we just talking about people who are proud of this odd fetish? I don't think the elderly qualify because they usually are not proud of the fact they lost control of their body and are forced to wear a diaper.


 
uhhh yeah thats kind of what I said in that sentence you quoted.


----------



## FireFeathers (Feb 27, 2011)

Some of the comments on the main site; Mostly the ...erotic...feral art that exists, the comments on there really kinda sicken me.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 27, 2011)

Clayton said:


> thats mean
> *a tear falls down my face*


 
what creeps me out is that you didn't specify that it was your tear. Is someone standing over you crying?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

Lick it off his face, MM

That'll cheer him up


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 27, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> what creeps me out is that you didn't specify that it was your tear. Is someone standing over you crying?


 Yes
*licks the tear*


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 27, 2011)

What creeps me out is clayton's avatar.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 27, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> What creeps me out is clayton's avatar.


 
*cries and collects my tears in a cup then pours them on your tongue*


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 27, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yes
> *licks the tear*


<3


----------



## israfur (Feb 27, 2011)

Tear fetishes are not weird, not weird at all haha xD ~jk
It makes me _questionable_ of a person who wears diapers, but then I'd just tell say "hey whatever floats your boat lol."
But now if they're USING the diapers, then well.... Yeah I may have to change room mates. e________e


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 27, 2011)

israfur said:


> Tear fetishes are not weird, not weird at all haha xD ~jk
> It makes me _questionable_ of a person who wears diapers, but then I'd just tell say "hey whatever floats your boat lol."
> But now if they're USING the diapers, then well.... Yeah I may have to change room mates. e________e


 I don't have a tear fetish I'm just crazy and inconsistent. Now hold still I need to dissect you.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

Vore itself does not creep me out- knowing someone wanks to getting slowly digested, well yea that does.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 27, 2011)

Vorefags creep me out 
From what I've seen, a lot of them own snakes and you know they're jacking it when they drop the mouse in the tank.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't know if this would be considered vore, but I have a food fetish..
I just want to clear up the meaning of the word a little bit.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 27, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Vorefags creep me out
> From what I've seen, a lot of them own snakes and you know they're jacking it when they drop the mouse in the tank.


 >.> I could have done without that image.


----------



## israfur (Feb 27, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> I don't have a tear fetish I'm just crazy and inconsistent. Now hold still I need to dissect you.


 
Haha!! -Wait, no no what are you doing?!! NNNOOOOOO!!! ;-;
Oh the tears, they're falling..


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 27, 2011)

israfur said:


> Haha!! -Wait, no no what are you doing?!! NNNOOOOOO!!! ;-;
> Oh the tears, they're falling..


 
*cries in your mouth*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

Herms creep me out- BIG TIME.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 27, 2011)

israfur said:


> Haha!! -Wait, no no what are you doing?!! NNNOOOOOO!!! ;-;
> Oh the tears, they're falling..


 
Silence you fool! *gets out a scalpel*


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Herms creep me out- BIG TIME.


Some people are born with it, I HATE the ones that think it's cool to have a herm fursona though, or get a sex change to be a herm... oh GOD! This is the definition of creepy.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 28, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Some people are born with it, I HATE the ones that think it's cool to have a herm fursona though, or get a sex change to be a herm... oh GOD! This is the definition of creepy.


 
I mean slapping boobies on the chest and tacking a vag behind the balls- that is over creepy, it is just wrong.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I mean slapping boobies on the chest and tacking a vag behind the balls- that is over creepy, it is just wrong.


 
in order to place a vagina behind balls, the asshole would have to be nonexistant or the dick would be pushed up onto the abdomen, or the asshole would have to be above the tailbone, or the tailbone removed
it just dont make sense


----------



## Zoltea (Feb 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I mean slapping boobies on the chest and tacking a vag behind the balls- that is over creepy, it is just wrong.


 
Let's not forget adding the 12-pack. :V


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 28, 2011)

Clayton's avatar isn't scary, I like it.

In fact, tt reminds me so much of the mugshot my uncle got after I became his "special friend" :3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 28, 2011)

Kalimba said:


> Clayton's avatar isn't scary, I like it.
> 
> In fact, tt reminds me so much of the mugshot my uncle got after I became his "special friend" :3


 
I find the above creepy for a number of reasons- one that you posted it on a forum and two- well actually I am not going to go there.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 28, 2011)

Kalimba said:


> Clayton's avatar isn't scary, I like it.
> 
> In fact, tt reminds me so much of the mugshot my uncle got after I became his "special friend" :3


 
am i your friend
your new best fa forums extravaganza friend


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 28, 2011)

People who take unnecessary amounts of pictures of roadkill then post it on their bedroom wall. YES I HAVE MET SOMEONE LIKE THIS. Anyone who post up a shit ton of unnecessary pictures of roadkill creep me out.


----------



## Rouz (Feb 28, 2011)

Clayton said:


> in order to place a vagina behind balls, the asshole would have to be nonexistant or the dick would be pushed up onto the abdomen, or the asshole would have to be above the tailbone, or the tailbone removed
> it just dont make sense


that whole picture made me laugh out loud in real life for like 3 minutes.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> People who take unnecessary amounts of pictures of roadkill then post it on their bedroom wall. YES I HAVE MET SOMEONE LIKE THIS. Anyone who post up a shit ton of unnecessary pictures of roadkill creep me out.


 
ew, what was the roadkill species? or was it not all one species?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 28, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> ew, what was the roadkill species? or was it not all one species?


 
Just anything dead and mushed up on the road. The more mangled to them the better. YUCK


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> People who take unnecessary amounts of pictures of roadkill then post it on their bedroom wall. YES I HAVE MET SOMEONE LIKE THIS. Anyone who post up a shit ton of unnecessary pictures of roadkill creep me out.



That isn't normal. Why would any one do that?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Just anything dead and mushed up on the road. The more mangled to them the better. YUCK


 
Dude, even I think that's kinda strange


----------



## Plantar (Feb 28, 2011)

That sounds sickening. :'\


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 28, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Dude, even I think that's kinda strange


 
Does it make you feel better that they were the ones that got caught in my home town catching people's pets- skinning them alive and wearing their pelts around their house? They were arrested and ended up getting stabbed in jail. IDK if he died though. HE WAS SUPER MASTER CREEPER!


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Does it make you feel better that they were the ones that got caught in my home town catching people's pets- skinning them alive and wearing their pelts around their house? They were arrested and ended up getting stabbed in jail. IDK if he died though. HE WAS SUPER MASTER CREEPER!


 
....why the hell haven't you moved? D:


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 28, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> ....why the hell haven't you moved? D:


 
I did move- 16,000 miles away.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I did move- 16,000 miles away.


 
thats good


----------



## Zoltea (Feb 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Does it make you feel better that they were the ones that got caught in my home town catching people's pets- skinning them alive and wearing their pelts around their house? They were arrested and ended up getting stabbed in jail. IDK if he died though. HE WAS SUPER MASTER CREEPER!


 
This is definitely beyond psychotic. Glad you moved away.


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> People who take unnecessary amounts of pictures of roadkill then post it on their bedroom wall. YES I HAVE MET SOMEONE LIKE THIS. Anyone who post up a shit ton of unnecessary pictures of roadkill creep me out.


 
This post makes me sad. My cat was ran over last week :c

I'VE GOT A PICTURE IN CASE YOU WANT TO SEE IT.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Does it make you feel better that they were the ones that got caught in my home town catching people's pets- skinning them alive and wearing their pelts around their house? They were arrested and ended up getting stabbed in jail. IDK if he died though. HE WAS SUPER MASTER CREEPER!


 
even i dont know how one would manage to skin an aanimal alive.



Kalimba said:


> This post makes me sad. My cat was ran over last week :c
> 
> I'VE GOT A PICTURE IN CASE YOU WANT TO SEE IT.


i do


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 28, 2011)

"Hey there neighbour, hate to be a bother, but do you have any spare sewing thread? I ran out while I was making a suit out of some roadkill I found. Oh, don't mind the blood, it's not mine."


----------



## Rouz (Feb 28, 2011)

=(


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 28, 2011)

Clayton said:


> even i dont know how one would manage to skin an aanimal alive.
> 
> 
> i do


 
Here's some roadkill for my friend Clayton. Should I NSFW tag it? I mean, children might be looking and I worry about their mental health


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 28, 2011)

Kalimba said:


> Here's some roadkill for my friend Clayton. Should I NSFW tag it? I mean, children might be looking and I worry about their mental health


 
That's fantastic


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 28, 2011)

People shouldn't be browsing FAF on their work computers anyways


----------



## Rouz (Feb 28, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> People shouldn't be browsing FAF on their work computers anyways


 
Do people that come here actively participate in the workforce?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 28, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Do people that come here actively participate in the workforce?


 
that depends
just because you go to a place so many hours a day/week
and collect a check
does that mean you really work for a living?


----------



## Rouz (Feb 28, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> that depends
> just because you go to a place so many hours a day/week
> and collect a check
> does that mean you really work for a living?


In my opinion no


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 28, 2011)

All these talk of creepy fetishes just makes me all the more glad that I'm only into transformation.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

This is not the perfect thread to talk about my ero-guro kink :U


----------



## Tango (Feb 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Does it make you feel better that they were the ones that got caught in my home town catching people's pets- skinning them alive and wearing their pelts around their house? They were arrested and ended up getting stabbed in jail. IDK if he died though. HE WAS SUPER MASTER CREEPER!




He was truly a hero of the Republic...*bows head in moment of silence*


----------



## Tango (Feb 28, 2011)

BTW: I'm surprised this thread is as big as it is. 

Go me, I guess.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 28, 2011)

Women who sit around all day watching tv talk shows creep me out.


----------



## Tango (Feb 28, 2011)

People who try to talk to you when you're in a public restroom trying to take a piss.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Women who sit around all day watching tv talk shows creep me out.


 
imo anyone who watches reality tv more than once in a blue moon isn't any better. it's the same fucking idea.


----------



## Tango (Feb 28, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> imo anyone who watches reality tv more than once in a blue moon isn't any better. it's the same fucking idea.


 
The only time I watched one of those is because a friend of mine was on it. It was Survival: Venezuela or some shit.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 28, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> imo anyone who watches reality tv more than once in a blue moon isn't any better. it's the same fucking idea.


 
I mean like springer or maury. The fact they can keep up and tell you wtf is going on...THAT IS FUCKING WEIRD.


----------



## Tango (Feb 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I mean like springer or maury. The fact they can keep up and tell you wtf is going on...THAT IS FUCKING WEIRD.


 
No worse then WWE/TNA wrestling


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 28, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> No worse then WWE/TNA wrestling


 
I find my dad creepy because he thinks it is real.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 28, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> No worse then WWE/TNA wrestling


 
I was just gonna say, it's basically that if the whole show was backstage segments and mic work - oh wait, it pretty much is anymore. god the last time i decided to give wrestling a chance, i tuned in to TNA, and these two bitches are going at it in someone's dressing room or something, rolling around, making it a point to hit each other's breasts, one choking the other with a belt. it was like some redneck's kinkiest fantasy.



dinosaurdammit said:


> I find my dad creepy because he thinks it is real.


 
just have him go to any online wrestling site that isn't run by the promotions themselves. seriously, all you gotta do is see a couple guys who were beating the piss out of each other on tape, smoking a joint and having a "deep" conversation about the business which gets derailed because Sean Waltman drops an n-bomb. which sadly is more entertaining than the actual show.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 28, 2011)

Furries talking about their love life or their sex life in places that aren't really appropriate and in ways they think are subtle and tasteful, but really aren't (though I guess that's pretty common). One reason I don't read journals/blogs of artists or writers anymore, even when I actually would otherwise listen for updates, commission status, etc. 

Oh well, I'll hire someone who doesn't throw creepy fetish innuendo about their new boyfriend in there with the update. :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 28, 2011)

Blues said:


> *PEOPLE IN GENERAL* talking about their love life or their sex life in places that aren't really appropriate and in ways they think are subtle and tasteful, but really aren't (though I guess that's pretty common).


 
I agree with this statement. Also people who are all over each other all up in that PDA. It is creepy to watch you dry hump through your clothes people- grow up for craps sake.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 28, 2011)

Pregnant ladies. The belly bulging and looking like it's about to pop really gets to me. 

Especially when they make yoga videos and are doing HANDSTANDS AT LIKE 8 MONTHS PREGNANT OH GOD.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 28, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> HANDSTANDS AT LIKE 8 MONTHS PREGNANT OH GOD.


 
Wut


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 28, 2011)

Jashwa- Why does this bother you?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Jashwa- Why does this bother you?


 
BUH MY EYES


----------



## Xegras (Feb 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Jashwa- Why does this bother you?


 
The vagina is not a clown car or cannon.

You know she is doing porn now, not sure who find stretchmakes hot but thats the goddamn gold mine.


----------



## Corinne (Feb 28, 2011)

Xegras said:


> The vagina is not a clown car or cannon.
> 
> You know she is doing porn now, not sure who find stretchmakes hot but thats the goddamn gold mine.


 
What an amazing mother.
o__o''


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 28, 2011)

Clayton said:


> says the dude with marty as his avatar
> harharhar


 
/irony


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 28, 2011)

Corinne said:


> What an amazing mother.
> o__o''


 
No.
She's just nuts.  
Anybody with the right parts has the potential to do that. 
She's just the first - or one of few - who actually totally just went there. Probably only with the help of science and drugs.

With hold judgement until a few years after the birthing, then judge her spawn on whatever impact they leave on the world based on the values instilled in them by her parenting.

Actually I'm disturbed on the social complications of this more than what kind shape her body is in. People mangle themselves all the time for various reasons.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Jashwa- Why does this bother you?


 
Fuck you man thats disgusting
Pregnant whores enrage me
I literally get physically fucking mad when I see them. I have to leave the room


----------



## Xegras (Feb 28, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> No.
> She's just nuts.
> Anybody with the right parts has the potential to do that.
> She's just the first - or one of few - who actually totally just went there. Probably only with the help of science and drugs.
> ...



My spidey sense tell me Corinne was being sarcastic.


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 28, 2011)

Xegras said:


> My spidey sense tell me Corinne was being sarcastic.


 
I haven't any need for sarcasm, it is of no use to me, there's no point in acknowledging it.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 28, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Me.



Awh dude!  You used my picture for your avatar-that makes me happy.^____^
And to the subject-
As long as you're not a creeper furry that's obsessed with yiif and has smex with puppies, you're cool with me.


----------



## Shay Feral (Feb 28, 2011)

What creeps me out isn't necessarily the fetishes of the fandom/community, but rather the reaction to fetishes. I'm not talking about "Oh, thats gross." I'm talking about people who advertise their hate for fetishes like their opinion is somehow valued by anyone to begin with.

It's basically an alternate application of obsession. I don't care what you believe, but if you spout hatred about babyfurs (as an example) on a regular basis, you are in fact obsessed with babyfurs.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 28, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> Awh dude!  You used my picture for your avatar-that makes me happy.^____^
> And to the subject-
> As long as you're not a creeper furry that's obsessed with yiif and has smex with puppies, you're cool with me.


 
Don't worry. I don't have smex with puppies.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 28, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Don't worry. I don't have smex with puppies.



Naw I was talking to Tango who was asking if he creeped us out, but I'm glad you don't either.XD


----------



## israfur (Feb 28, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> Awh dude!  You used my picture for your avatar-that makes me happy.^____^
> And to the subject-
> As long as you're not a creeper furry that's obsessed with yiif and has smex with puppies, you're cool with me.


 
DAAWW SHET THERE GOES ANOTHER POSSIBLE FRIENDSHIP ;_______;


----------



## JDFox (Feb 28, 2011)

Horse fursuits....I dunno why but they just creep me the fuck out.  I saw one in a Further Confusion 2010 video that was galloping around the lobby of the hotel making horse noises at random people...I just got the willies watching that.

There are many other things, but that is the main one.


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2011)

>3> people who touch pregger ladies' bellies. 

I don't like people touching my belly >:I


----------



## JDFox (Feb 28, 2011)

Leybun said:


> >3> people who touch pregger ladies' bellies.
> 
> I don't like people touching my belly >:I


 
Wait are you talking like, a husband touching or rubbing his pregnant wife belly as they share a quiet moment together.  The two of them wondering, dreaming of how their child will turn out?  Or some creep touching a pregnant belly and getting a chubby from it?

One is creepy, the other is sweet and if I ever get hitched and have kids my wife sure as HELL better let me rub her belly and talk to my critter growin inside her.


----------



## Octa (Feb 28, 2011)

Shay Feral said:


> It's basically an alternate application of obsession. I don't care what you believe, but if you spout hatred about babyfurs (as an example) on a regular basis, you are in fact obsessed with babyfurs.



You certainly have a valid point there. It is sort of a way at looking at such individuals as Fred Phelps as part of the "God Hates Fags" campaign. He obsesses over insulting homosexuals, therefore he is obsessed with homosexuals.


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2011)

JDFox said:


> Wait are you talking like, a husband touching or rubbing his pregnant wife belly as they share a quiet moment together. The two of them wondering, dreaming of how their child will turn out? Or some creep touching a pregnant belly and getting a chubby from it?
> 
> One is creepy, the other is sweet and if I ever get hitched and have kids my wife sure as HELL better let me rub her belly and talk to my critter growin inside her.


 
Dude, I mean like the random people at like walmart. I don't care if my husband does it, but just.. random people touching the belly. Creeps me out >_<


----------



## Tango (Mar 1, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Dude, I mean like the random people at like walmart. I don't care if my husband does it, but just.. random people touching the belly. Creeps me out >_<


 

They just want to pet the baby is all!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 1, 2011)

israfur said:


> DAAWW SHET THERE GOES ANOTHER POSSIBLE FRIENDSHIP ;_______;


 
Don't worry, I still like you.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2011)

Socially inept people that are  so sexually obsessed, it borderes on "Sociopathic rapist".


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Socially inept people that are  so sexually obsessed, it borderes on "Sociopathic rapist".


 So a good 90% of the fandom?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So a good 90% of the fandom?


 
Right on the mark.


----------



## JDFox (Mar 1, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Dude, I mean like the random people at like walmart. I don't care if my husband does it, but just.. random people touching the belly. Creeps me out >_<


 
okay that makes sense, it just sounded like you meant someone touching a pregnant belly in general.  And however late it may be, congrats on the munchkin.


----------



## tonecameg (Mar 1, 2011)

nothing creeps me out with furries except how I didn't find most of the mentioned posts creepy and that I don't think said posts should be considered creepy.  Only irl pedophiles and stalkers creep me out.


----------



## In_Abyss (Mar 4, 2011)

Overly needy people who claim they feel betrayed by me for not answering them quick enough either on messenger or on FA comments (happened twice)


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 4, 2011)

In_Abyss said:


> Overly needy people who claim they feel betrayed by me for not answering them quick enough either on messenger or on FA comments (happened twice)


 
This has happened so many times to me. "OH FINE I SEE HOW IT IS [Offline]"
"Oh ok  i guess ill go [Offline]"
"TALK, BITCH. Fine [Offline]"


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 4, 2011)

In_Abyss said:


> Overly needy people who claim they feel betrayed by me for not answering them quick enough either on messenger or on FA comments (happened twice)


 
People like this?
you: Hey thanks for the watch!
hour later
other person: OMG NO PROBLEMZ!
other person: So when are you going to post something new?
other person: Hey!
other person: Why won't you talk to meeeeee?
other person: Geeze what's wrong with you?!
10 seconds after their last post
you: CREEPY PSYCO FURRY


----------



## In_Abyss (Mar 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> This has happened so many times to me. "OH FINE I SEE HOW IT IS [Offline]"
> "Oh ok  i guess ill go [Offline]"
> "TALK, BITCH. Fine [Offline]"



I get those a lot, but two people went overly creepy when they actually say 'how could you make me feel like you were a friend and then betray me like that and not respond to me... I guess I don't mean to you as much as I thought...' or something close to that. And this is only talking for a few days, maybe a week in one of the cases.


----------



## ChassyCatcoon (Mar 4, 2011)

I get creeped out by old people; who go into furry chats, and aren't furies but wanna see nudes, and then you say no and then they cyber stalk you
;_; I mean I am super perverted but... I don't even ask for nudes :|

silly old people, go away

oWo


----------



## Kobalt_Silverstar (Mar 4, 2011)

The people who always try to RP with others in public areas and public chats creep me out. That, and the fetishists who like to leave creepy comments on stuff. I don't mind some fetishes, I just feel like there should be a certain level of decency to them.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 4, 2011)

I hate people who use a lot of dots.......


----------



## Rouz (Mar 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I hate people who use a lot of dots.......


 
.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Am I hated more now?


----------



## Kobalt_Silverstar (Mar 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I hate people who use a lot of dots.......


 
That's racist against those who use Morse code. You're a... Morscist?


----------



## Kreevox (Mar 4, 2011)

Not related to the fandom, but Cthulhu's Dog.  A lot arthropods creep me out, but this shit is high octane nightmare fuel.


----------



## Octa (Mar 4, 2011)

Kreevox said:


> Not related to the fandom, but Cthulhu's Dog.  A lot arthropods creep me out, but this shit is high octane nightmare fuel.


 they seem pretty harmless.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2011)

Kreevox said:


> Not related to the fandom, but Cthulhu's Dog.  A lot arthropods creep me out, but this shit is high octane nightmare fuel.


 
D'aaw, they are cute :3c


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> D'aaw, they are cute :3c


 
They are like deep sea rolley polies.


----------



## Machine (Mar 4, 2011)

Kreevox said:


> Not related to the fandom, but Cthulhu's Dog. A lot arthropods creep me out, but this shit is high octane nightmare fuel.


I'd put it on a leash.


----------



## Kreevox (Mar 4, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> they seem pretty harmless.



doesn't stop them from being fucking creepy



Skift said:


> D'aaw, they are cute :3c


 
well considering your icon, im not surprised you think that



dinosaurdammit said:


> They are like deep sea rolley polies.


 
actually, they are indeed related to pill bugs


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> They are like deep sea rolley polies.


 
Yessss
I love rolley-polies <33

I wanna get pet hissing cockroaches too :3




Kreevox said:


> well considering your icon, im not surprised you think that


 
So Japanese dude = liking bugs?

huh


----------



## Kreevox (Mar 4, 2011)

no, its the one visible eye with the weird color and the lace and look like you're clawing at your face, kinda reminds me of Ke$ha meets Lady Gaga


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 4, 2011)

Kreevox said:


> no, its the one visible eye with the weird color and the lace and look like you're clawing at your face, kinda reminds me of Ke$ha meets Lady Gaga


 
I was thinking more Jefree Star.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2011)

Goddamn guys, it's Kyo from Dir en Grey :1

here's a sample of his work (NSFW, your eyes will burn.)


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 4, 2011)

Responding to OP.. because I don't feel like sifting through 11 pages.. I dunno if it's been mentioned, but taurs generally creep the shit out of me. Especially taur porn.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Responding to OP.. because I don't feel like sifting through 11 pages.. I dunno if it's been mentioned, but taurs generally creep the shit out of me. Especially taur porn.


 
Oh yeah. I have never understood those things other than "I'M TOTALLY NOT A FERAL"


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, also feral(both pokemon and actual animals) porn and cub porn.


----------



## MaxisCore (Mar 7, 2011)

Vore and anything to do with Vore, it makes me so creeped out and I feel sick seeing it, though find that I am curious half the time, though still end up so creeped out and grossed out with it. I cannot see the pleasure from making another person or fursona suffer


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 7, 2011)

MaxisCore said:


> Vore and anything to do with Vore, it makes me so creeped out and I feel sick seeing it, though find that I am curious half the time, though still end up so creeped out and grossed out with it. I cannot see the pleasure from making another person or fursona suffer


 
Vore has nothing on guro/gore. People having sex while disembowled/amputated? Maybe on the cover of a Cannibal Corpse album, but not in my fetish list.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 7, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Vore has nothing on guro/gore. People having sex while disembowled/amputated? Maybe on the cover of a Cannibal Corpse album, but not in my fetish list.


Uh, yeah it does. Guro is defined as anything "bizarre, deviant, or taboo". Gore is blood and guts.

If you like I can section off and define everything to do with taboo fetishes :V


----------



## Xegras (Mar 7, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Vore has nothing on guro/gore. People having sex while disembowled/amputated? Maybe on the cover of a Cannibal Corpse album, but not in my fetish list.


 
I like to take my lovers intestine and wrap it around my neck as I fap with my paw. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 7, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I like to take my lovers intestine and wrap it around my neck as I fap with my paw. :V


 
Evisceration and furry? murr :v

Tbh, I stopped giving a shit what people fapped to a LONG time ago. It has helped me to not be an elitist douchebag. 

but if guys wanna ask what i'm into i wouldn't have a problem /hinthint :V


----------



## Xegras (Mar 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> Evisceration and furry? murr :v
> 
> Tbh, I stopped giving a shit what people fapped to a LONG time ago. It has helped me to not be an elitist douchebag.
> 
> but if guys wanna ask what i'm into i wouldn't have a problem /hinthint :V



Your icon reminds me of a pissed of PE coach.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 7, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Your icon reminds me of a pissed of PE coach.


 
:1


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 7, 2011)

OP: We have said thread here. No need for another topic with a similar discussion, this is the third one I've seen this week.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 7, 2011)

Glaice said:


> OP: We have said thread here. No need for another topic with a similar discussion, this is the third one I've seen this week.


 
You are over a week late. D:


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 7, 2011)

Glaice said:


> OP: We have said thread here. No need for another topic with a similar discussion, this is the third one I've seen this week.


 
I would like to think "Driving you nuts" are things that irk you and "Creep you out" is what is implied. I feel there is a difference enough to have both.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 9, 2011)

The Hello Kitty furs and furs that have weird 100% round heads


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 9, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> People who hit on me when I make it very clear that I'm not mentally stable


 
These people are the most likely ones to perform mythical tasks for you. :3c


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 9, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> These people are the most likely ones to perform mythical tasks for you. :3c


 
 did you actually dig for my post?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> did you actually dig for my post?


 
JC probably did.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 9, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> JC probably did.


 
Should I be concerned? >.>


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Should I be concerned? >.>


 
Hide yo kids, hide yo wife, and hide yo husband.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 9, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Hide yo kids, hide yo wife, and hide yo husband.


 
I have none of those Â¬.Â¬


----------



## Ley (Mar 9, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Hide yo kids, hide yo wife, and hide yo husband.



...WHERE DO I KNOW THIS!?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 9, 2011)

Leybun said:


> ...WHERE DO I KNOW THIS!?



You know it from this

I'm so helpful today


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 9, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Hide yo kids, hide yo wife, and hide yo husband.


 
You forgot Fido.


----------



## MaxisCore (Mar 13, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Vore has nothing on guro/gore. People having sex while disembowled/amputated? Maybe on the cover of a Cannibal Corpse album, but not in my fetish list.


Ughhhh, never really heard of that name for that kind of thing, but now I know what it's called I'll add that to what creeps me out, for sure


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 13, 2011)

Something that creeps me out.

NOT. SAFE. FOR. FUCKING. WORK.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 13, 2011)

The factions of the fandom that draw Care-bears, Chip n' Dale Rescue Rangers and whatnot in diapers or in sexual scenarios. I want to grind quicklime into my eyes and light myself on fire to cope with the crimes against humanity being perpetrated by such individuals.

So groce... No me gusta :c


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 14, 2011)

This thread creeps me out, you all do :V


----------



## Grifff (Mar 14, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> The factions of the fandom that draw Care-bears, Chip n' Dale Rescue Rangers and whatnot in diapers or in sexual scenarios. I want to grind quicklime into my eyes and light myself on fire to cope with the crimes against humanity being perpetrated by such individuals.
> 
> So groce... No me gusta :c


 
Use brain bleach mate :V


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 14, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Something that creeps me out.
> 
> NOT. SAFE. FOR. FUCKING. WORK.


 
Excuse me, I need to go cleanse my eyes.  Has anybody got any matches and salt?


----------



## MaDaZi (Mar 15, 2011)

People who hate things for not being normal or accepted.

Seriously, those people give me waking nightmares, those people are like cultists.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 15, 2011)

MaDaZi said:


> People who hate things for not being normal or accepted.
> 
> Seriously, those people give me waking nightmares, those people are like cultists.


 
So most of the population of earth?


----------



## MaDaZi (Mar 15, 2011)

pretty much, save for a few people I actually give a damn about, like accepting friends, etc.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Mar 15, 2011)

Humans.


----------



## MyWarpedRealities (Mar 15, 2011)

Pedos, Zooz, People who talk a bit too openly and people who twist other peoples words!


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 15, 2011)

People who think that if people dislike something that's not normal, it's_ because_ it's not normal and not for any actual, valid reason. :3c


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2011)

Blues said:


> People who think that if people dislike something that's not normal, it's_ because_ it's not normal and not for any actual, valid reason. :3c


 Oh god, yes.


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 16, 2011)

For me people who creep me out creep me out based on their actions and personality,it has nothing to do with this fandom or any other fandom. They can be a complete square who has no interest in no hobbies and still be a creepy fuck. I met this one "kid" on here though that is kinda creepy:

Barely know him and he wants to see pictures of me and my fursona of the suggestive matter.  He asks to do sexual rps and has terrible grammatical skills (types like: wanna yiff i so wanna u kno...actually I can't even duplicate how bad he types.) And one time I was like my master says to block you (which was true) and he was like can she be my pet? And yeah that was fucking creepy and he doesn't know when to you know...stop.

I want to block him but I feel bad because hes 15 but I rarely respond to him anyway. That was a recent creeper but I have met worse,one wasn't a furry but he does happen to have his own encyclopedia dramtica page.

TDLR; Things that creep me out are persistent unwanted sexual advances and if you have interest in death related fetishes. c:


----------



## HillyRoars (Mar 19, 2011)

As of yesterday Sydney Funnel Web was added to my list :'C


----------



## Neofox101 (Mar 21, 2011)

I found one furry artist (I won't name them) who loved to draw cubs and made them cute. What got me was when I looked in that person's gallery and one image showed a dead bloody cub with it's intestines hanging out. I never looked at his art ever again.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2011)

Absolutely nothing, due to the fact that. I am also creepy.
Not that the Fandom isn't creepy, none of them creep me out though.
Mostly because, I don't care. :3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 22, 2011)

The pedos. We actually had a guy on here say he was attracted to a little girl he knew. oh and not to mention the cub art. The cub stuff I have seen has rape and the taking advantage of naive children in it. This makes me wonder how many of these cub "artists" actually do that in real life. Makes also wonder how many of them have been molested.


----------



## Bit314 (Mar 22, 2011)

Talk about Bestiality is really creepy,and disgusting.It also attracts a lot of attention to anyone who dislikes the fandom,so annoying as well.


----------



## Foxnik (Mar 23, 2011)

The thought of babyfurs "cubbing out" IRL creeps me right the fuck out.


----------

